
How Syria's White Helmets became victims of an online propaganda machine - rbanffy
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/18/syria-white-helmets-conspiracy-theories
======
ainiriand
There is no real argument in the article dismantling the White Helmets' play.
The article only revolves around the machinery used to move the news and
tweets around the world but it actually fails at dismantling the facts. I have
recently stopped believing any international information. There is so much
manipulation.

